# Should I Do Obedience Classes?



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Farley is a little over 4 months old and he just got all of his shots done. I didn't want him in classes until he had all of his shots.

Anyways, I've been training him since I got him and he knows sit, lay down, and shake. I can even put a treat on his nose and he waits for me to say "okay." He does this for food as well. He will wait until I say it's okay. He is super smart. I have a few dilemma's though.

First off, I don't have much money. I don't think a group obedience training class will teach him much since he pretty much knows the basics. I really don't want to waste the money if that's the case. 1 on 1 sessions are very pricey too. Any suggestions on what to do?

I have most problems with having him come and stay without having to raise my voice. It only works about half of the time if I call him to come. If I have food and tell him to stay, he'll be fine until I go around the corner and he'll come after me only for the treats. 

I'm sure there are other things I can't think of right now, but any helpful tips on what I should go about doing as far as obedience classes would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

At four months old I wouldn't be going around the corner on a stay, I'd be standing right next to him and only asking him to hold a stay for a few seconds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Obedience classes are for a couple other reasons too besides teaching the basics...

1. Socialization for your dog. They NEED to learn how to be in public places with dogs around and other people. In a controlled environment. Your pup needs to learn how to be around other dogs without feeling nervous and without lunging to play. 

2. Training in public places with your dog. This is the toughest one for a lot of people and it does take more than 6-8 weeks to train your dog to pay attention in a busy place. From what I've seen of some people, the toughest thing is training the dogs in public. I've seen a lot of people get all nervous and self-conscious. 


Because of the socialization factor, I think group classes are more beneficial than 1-1 classes. And you have to be very particular about where you train.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What the others have said is spot on. Also at 4 months he's still your darling, angelic puppy. Wait until adolescence hits and that's where the obedience starts paying off.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree. Try a basic obedience class. Max has been to basic and advanced twice. His first class was before 6 months I think. Our trainer lets us repeat advanced for free after we paid for the first one. After the second advanced class, we took some time off.

Max is pretty good, but he still could use a refresher. We are starting another class soon. He can always use more practice. Going to class makes ME practice, too. Plus, we want to earn the CGC.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Puppy Kindergarten at the very least is necessary. Contrary to what other people might say, it is not a waste of money and time to take your pup to Puppy K to teach them how to sit and down. Like others have said, it is about socialization and working around distractions. It is also about learning the "right" way to teach commands. With many things, not just dog training, it is easy to instill bad habits when you self teach.

I am addicted to classes. I really want to work Molly to the best of her ability and bond with her throughout it all. Originally I only wanted to do enough obedience with her to start agility, but for now we are continuing with obedience and going as far as we can.. I have no expectations, so hopefully I will be surprised at where this journey will take us. 

As for the finances, PetCo and PetSmart probably have cheaper classes. I know the obedience club is much cheaper than private facilities. So far I have only used private facilities but Molly will be taking her CGC class at the obedience club so I'll find out what the differences are then.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As mentioned above, kennel or obedience clubs may be less expensive and offer similar classes to private training centers. Some clubs discount the cost of classes for members who put in time as volunteers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree - I would take your dog to classes!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Most definitely go to class for the socialization and for the added training benefits. If money is an issue, Petsmart/Petco are about $100 for 8 weeks (at least here).


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

The great part of training classes is you will learn what _you_ are doing right or wrong and what you should expect for a puppy his age. There are many ways to socailize your puppy. Alot of training facilities have puppy play nites where all they do is play in a safe fenced environment with no training invovled. I found that more effective in socializing than obediance classes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> The great part of training classes is you will learn what _you_ are doing right or wrong and what you should expect for a puppy his age. There are many ways to socailize your puppy. Alot of training facilities have puppy play nites where all they do is play in a safe fenced environment with no training invovled. I found that more effective in socializing than obediance classes.




And I'm the opposite, I'm against puppy play free-for-alls. I want my dogs learning how to behave in the presence of other dogs, that's why I want to work them around other dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> And I'm the opposite, I'm against puppy play free-for-alls.* I want my dogs learning how to behave in the presence of other dogs, *that's why I want to work them around other dogs.


Of course we do, that is _part _of training. I was talking more on interacting with other puppies.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I would and am defnitely taking jax to obedience. He is also 4 months and he does the basics very well too but I do not have confidence that he would come to me in a crowd or stop running before he hit the road at my command. 
We have broke the bank on a very highly recommended and even higher priced class but to me, I would go in to debt to know he is the best that he can be.
Of course ultimately it is up to you and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

The greater benefit of obedience class is the socialization and learning how to act around a group of dogs and people and getting exposed to new things/place. And is a nice way to work on commands around distractions in a controlled setting. If you choose not to do a class make sure you are incorporating going to new places, meeting people and socializing with dogs as part of your training plan, equally as important if not more so then knowing basic commands. 

I am a little biased from working at a shelter and seeing how hard it is for some dogs who weren't properly socialized and can't handle new people/situations. So with my pup I want to make sure she is the most well rounded and stable girl I can make her so in case for some horrible reason she had to be surrendered I know she would be ok. Guess that's a bit of a morbid way to look at things but can't help it since its my job and see it everyday lol.

My pup and I start obedience class in two weeks. One thing that could be cheaper is a few sessions of doggie daycare, around me a half day is just 13 dollars, can be a great way to socialize your dog with other dogs.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie is 4 1/2 months and I started a puppy class at Petsmart last Saturday. I had already taught him to sit, down and shake but I learned I was doing it the hard way. I have a problem getting him to come and I learned until he knows his name well and comes that I should never yell "VINNIE" or when he's really in trouble "VINCENT" lol. I'm really excited for my next class tomorrow. The class also motivated me to work with him more. The cost is $109.00 (sometimes they offer coupons) It's well worth the money and it's lots of fun. The classed are limited to about 8 puppies I think.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla just finished a great puppy manners class where we learned a great deal, but the start to every class was playing and we had a play break in the middle. I learned some things to watch for in play that she does that I thought might indicate one thing and in fact indicated just the opposite. She displays all her teeth at times. I was informed that she was just happy and it was not a bad face, just her face when she really gets into playing. She is actually rather submissive in play and at 60 lbs and 9 months a 17 week old puppy took her down several times. She didn't seem to mind much and went on to continue playing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Are those Vinnie's eyebrows shooting up. Tayla has long eyebrows also. I find the so funny and cute.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was at a swim event with Toby last weekend and picked up some free Petsmart coupons. I've used one already, but do have a $10 off training at Petsmart good until 12/31/12-- if anyone can use it, PM me with your address and I'll stick it in the mail. 1st come, 1st serve! US only!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

tcsd87 said:


> Farley is a little over 4 months old and he just got all of his shots done. I didn't want him in classes until he had all of his shots.
> 
> Anyways, I've been training him since I got him and he knows sit, lay down, and shake. I can even put a treat on his nose and he waits for me to say "okay." He does this for food as well. He will wait until I say it's okay. He is super smart. I have a few dilemma's though.
> 
> ...


At this age eye contact is very important even if it is for a couple seconds. Always say the puppy's name before every command. I am not sure if you are using treats too much. Try a play time instead of treats. Alternate between the two. Rose is 11 weeks. She whoas as much as couple feet away and just turning my back to her.


----------

